# Attachments



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

How do you delete the attachments?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Edit the post?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

What piccys you deleting ey?? Tut tut


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> On the top right click the tab and go to my account.
> 
> there should be a further tab for attachments that you can delete from that if you cans edit the post :thumb


yes, I mean the ones in my account not the ones in my posts. I tried to clear them but couldn't find delete button and when I asked to clear all marked attachments nothing happened. Thanks for taking time to do a reply. Do you know any other way? It's nit globally shattering, just trying to tidy up stuff.



sneeky_dave said:


> Edit the post?


thanks for this answer but I meant the ones in my account, not ones in posts. Sorry, I wasn't very clear in that.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Plate said:


> What piccys you deleting ey?? Tut tut


ssshhhhhhhh...........secret....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> afraid not sorry
> 
> ive deleted them using that function from the account... Maybe try a laptop if you were using a phone or phone if you were using a laptop?
> 
> i deleted a few with the laptop, not tried on the phone though


I'm on my laptop. So when you go to account, you click attachments and it shows them all, where is the delete button? I just looked and I can't see it anywhere?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok, cheers...


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

All your attachments are here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/

You cannot delete them from there though as far as I'm aware, that's another perk of the new board software..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Archaic said:


> All your attachments are here:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/
> 
> You cannot delete them from there though as far as I'm aware, that's another perk of the new board software..


Thank you Archaic.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@Lorian


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Flubs said:


> How do you delete the attachments?





Archaic said:


> All your attachments are here:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/
> 
> You cannot delete them from there though as far as I'm aware, that's another perk of the new board software..





Verno said:


> @Lorian


To delete attachments you need to delete the original thread or the post that contained them.

They cannot be deleted directly from the My Attachments section as doing so would create a broken link in the original post which featured the attachment.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> To delete attachments you need to delete the original thread or the post that contained them.
> 
> They cannot be deleted directly from the My Attachments section as doing so would create a broken link in the original post which featured the attachment.


You can't delete your own threads anymore with this new board software though.

Which is a shame seeing as I like to create some when drunk, cringe horrifically the next day, and hit DELETE!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lorian said:


> To delete attachments you need to delete the original thread or the post that contained them.
> 
> They cannot be deleted directly from the My Attachments section as doing so would create a broken link in the original post which featured the attachment.


thank you Lorian.


----------

